# What attracts women to men?



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Tires - a good set of tires (for whatever purpose) will last a long time, provide good performance, and look good too. My go to brand (not some others aren't great too) is BF Goodrich. Have had several sets on Jeeps and trucks. The KM2's and All-Terrains are overall good performers, last long, have a good sidewall, and are a decent price comparatively. If I had a sports car or needed some summer tires I've heard good things about Continental. Just my two cents...



Right on Snakes topic (not a small pleasure) but I have spent "more" on cars that I should have (my retirement plan agrees) ... I'm on my 4th corvette and in my 20's and early 30's before my 1st vet was new IROC-Z in 1986 ... 2 new Trans Am's - I love American muscle .... but I will say it's been worth it ... much pleasure from just out driving nowhere in particular to go ... and to be honest I've gotten a ton of pussy through having nice cars (yes chicks really do like nice cars) ...!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Right on Snakes topic (not a small pleasure) but I have spent "more" on cars that I should have (my retirement plan agrees) ... I'm on my 4th corvette and in my 20's and early 30's before my 1st vet was new IROC-Z in 1986 ... 2 new Trans Am's - I love American muscle .... but I will say it's been worth it ... much pleasure from just out driving nowhere in particular to go ... and to be honest I've gotten a ton of pussy through having nice cars (yes chicks really do like nice cars) ...!!


LMFAO

oh god.

you know what turns me on... a man thats humble


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> oh god.
> 
> you know what turns me on... a man thats humble


This is explains your forum boyfriend choice of Jin to a T........


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> oh god.
> 
> you know what turns me on... a man thats humble



I know your a mod ... and I'm keeping it respectful ... but you don't know me ... I am humble ... and confident ....they are not opposing forces ... I was stating a fact ... women are attracted to success which includes nice cars ... this board is 98% men ... most will agree with this statement ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> oh god.
> 
> you know what turns me on... a man thats humble



I am the most humble guy on this (any?) forum. By far. 



HollyWoodCole said:


> This is explains your forum boyfriend choice of Jin to a T........



Forum *husband


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I know your a mod ... and I'm keeping it respectful ... but you don't know me ... I am humble ... and confident ....they are not opposing forces ... I was stating a fact ... women are attracted to success which includes nice cars ... this board is 98% men ... most will agree with this statement ...



I have a white minivan. German still loves me. 

I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.



The smart ones....yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> Forum *husband


Negative, the relationship has yet to be consummated in open view of your peers and blessed by FD.  Only internet dating as of yet.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> I have a white minivan. German still loves me.
> 
> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.



What you said is no doubt true ... but you cannot deny that success attracts women ... in the same way that beauty attracts men ... have you even noticed complete losers in high school that later in life who became financially successful attracted the most attractive women ... of course you also see this with millionaire men ... who marry beautiful women 10 to 20 (sometimes far more) years younger than them ... as with everything this is not the case 100% of the time ... but it is VERY common!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 14, 2019)

As a man I don’t pretend to know what attracts women, since every one I’ve ever met was driven by something completely different than the last.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> I have a white minivan. German still loves me.
> 
> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.


Man we should probably work with each other here, trade expertise’s. You help me in the aas department and I’ll help you in the auto department. No man should have to suffer the wrath of a minivan, least of all a giant man.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 14, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> What you said is no doubt true ... but you cannot deny that success attracts women ... in the same way that beauty attracts men ... have you even noticed complete losers in high school that later in life who became financially successful attracted the most attractive women ... of course you also see this with millionaire men ... who marry beautiful women 10 to 20 (sometimes far more) years younger than them ... as with everything this is not the case 100% of the time ... but it is VERY common!



I think youre confusing attraction with a girl being a gold digging whore. Theres a difference.
I spend my extra money on sneakers. I have a legit problem. Oh well i love em so whatevs.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I think youre confusing attraction with a girl being a gold digging whore. Theres a difference.
> I spend my extra money on sneakers. I have a legit problem. Oh well i love em so whatevs.



Spoken like a broke dude ... no disrespect intended ... but your statement is simply false .. if you do not believe quality women (more attractive, smarter, better educated, and with better jobs) are looking for more successful men (higher income / earning potential ... with nice cars .. I can't leave that part out) ... then you are simply wrong ... completely wrong ... nothing to do with being gold diggers ... its simply intelligent of them to do so for obvious reasons .... 

I understand most people on this board are younger and probably have not hit their income potentials yet ... I am stating that having greater income and more money changes everything ... and the quality of women will definitely improve in DIRECT CORRELATION to your income .. to deny this fact is either ignorance (which means you do not know it yet) or an avoidance of reality ... the evidence is all around us ... from Doctors wives to celebrities, athletes, business owners women definitely fit my above female criteria .. not being rude here ... but to deny the obvious is simply not being honest ...

Snake I apologize for high jacking your thread .. this will be my last comment on this topic ....


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2019)

The difference in the "Needier" (women) vs the "Rich" ones them selves is.........the rich ones can pick their own hot young guys....not rich older men...sorry..but that's also the truth!


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2019)

^^^I think this is a great topic for conversation so long as we can remain civil. I’ll merge these posts into a new thread after my PR attempts.  I would also like to weigh in. Good points on either side!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Believe that if u like. And im no 7 figure guy but im far ftom broke :32 (18):. My wife is gorgeous btw and has a career ontop of mine.  Im sure she would have married me regardless of my income.


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> I have a white minivan. German still loves me.
> 
> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.



I love mini Van's. And I agree. Money doesnt mean shit.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.



Before Inread this I was thinking two things are generally true, humor and money. 

I think money and confidence are both examples of what I’d call “security”. As much as it’s not politically correct to say, I’ve seen a lot of women pick someone because they make their lives  more secure in the long run. 

I could see someone subconsciously thinking a confident (not cocky) guy will provide and take care of his family. A cold digger doesn’t think that deep and just assumes money equals security.

So I’ll go with humor and security assuming there’s no obvious negative thing like disrespect etc.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2019)

The worse u treat a woman the more they like u


----------



## Hurt (Mar 15, 2019)

Lol at a thread full of meathead dudes arguing over what attracts women.


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Lol at a thread full of meathead dudes arguing over what attracts women.



Says the most stereotypical meat head.......


:32 (17):


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Says the most stereotypical meat head.......
> 
> 
> :32 (17):



He was saying girls laughing over a thread of us talking about this topic is going to attract them to all to us. We have it made! /s


----------



## Hurt (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Says the most stereotypical meat head.......
> 
> 
> :32 (17):



if you think I’m the most stereotypical meathead you don’t know me very well


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 15, 2019)

money shouldn't mean shit.....But in our world today...It does

My wifes friends, 50% are decent looking, 25% great looking, 25% drop dead gorgeous.....

The best of the bunch, 50% of them are with total dorks who just make 125k, 180k, 200+ & i tell her all the time they are with that loser just because they will always get whatever they want for the rest of their life.  

And they rather do that than be with some type of guy who we would have here.  Not just a meathead, but smart, confident, generous, funny, etc


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 15, 2019)

The number one focus should be yourself, not women or what attracts them. People come a dime a dozen (or w/e the saying is). Just be patient and focus on your career/goals.


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2019)

I heard Dick pics are a great way to attract the ladies! :32 (19):


Seek?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 15, 2019)

I've seen enough guys fuk up their lives over women simply by putting in too much effort to get them and than even more to keep em just to loose everything. 

It shouldn't be about "what to do to get women" but more so "what women need to do to get  me." Change the narrative fellas.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I have a white *cargovan*. German still loves me.
> 
> I think women are attracted to confidence, humor and kindness, which are independent of success.



Fixed it for ya.....

Jin hands out candy.  lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm ****ing ugly, work in an industry that provides a mediocre salary, and can still get pussy when I want.

It's got nothing to do with money, looks, cars, personality or any of that.

I just keep my standards low.


----------



## RISE (Mar 15, 2019)

My "hot rod" is a Fiero. I dont get laid.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2019)

From my experience women are attracted to confidence, intelligence, humor, and loyalty.  (money is a bonus)  You do have to be smart enough to manage the money that you do have.

If you only have money, that's all she is there for.  Wont be long and she will be spending all your money and playing with some boy toy she found that fits the other qualities.  

Im not great looking, but I do make decent money, I am confident, pretty damn smart, and can be funny when I want to be.  And she always comes first to me.  I make her feel important and wanted.  She once told me that I look at her like she is the only person in the room.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Before i ever went to college.  Got my job or had any kind of financial security. I mever had a problem attracting women. The girls i dated liked me because i had a good personality, ok looks and took care of my business. I dont think someone has to be a millionair to get him a dime piece.  Actually i know he doesnt.  I dont have a corvette. I have a dad car. A Chrysler 300 s. I have my career with benefits, pension and 401k. Thats secure enough in my book.  I figure that these things are apart of me taking good care of myself. And i think thats an attraction to women. So if you have a personality. Take decent care of your body and have your business in order. You dont need millions to find your mate.  Before i had my car i drove a plain jane 2015 dodge ram and still could get girls.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2019)

DF said:


> I heard Dick pics are a great way to attract the ladies! :32 (19):
> 
> 
> Seek?




Lol! All joking aside. One thing I will never be stupid enough to do  is send some random chic on the Internet a dick pic. Anybody who does that shit is a fuking idiot.


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Lol! All joking aside. One thing I will never be stupid enough to do  is send some random chic on the Internet a dick pic. Anybody who does that shit is a fuking idiot.



No chick would dare **** you if she saw what you were packing bro. 

I feel bad for you because anal seems like it’s probably off limits for 99.9% of the female population.


----------



## RISE (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> No chick would dare **** you if she saw what you were packing bro.
> 
> I feel bad for you because anal seems like it’s probably off limits for 99.9% of the female population.



This discussion just got real interesting...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> No chick would dare **** you if she saw what you were packing bro.
> 
> I feel bad for you because anal seems like it’s probably off limits for 99.9% of the female population.



kinda why  I like them a bit thicker. they seem to handle it better


----------



## RISE (Mar 15, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Before i ever went to college.  Got my job or had any kind of financial security. I mever had a problem attracting women. The girls i dated liked me because i had a good personality, ok looks and took care of my business. I dont think someone has to be a millionair to get him a dime piece.  Actually i know he doesnt.  I dont have a corvette. I have a dad car. A Chrysler 300 s. I have my career with benefits, pension and 401k. Thats secure enough in my book.  I figure that these things are apart of me taking good care of myself. And i think thats an attraction to women. So if you have a personality. Take decent care of your body and have your business in order. You dont need millions to find your mate.  Before i had my car i drove a plain jane 2015 dodge ram and still could get girls.



To be fair, you're talking about girls when you go back that far in your past.  Shit, i used to attract an unusual amount of girls too at that age and i was a skinny mall goth with a ponytail.  Shit changes when you get older.  Also that plain jane Dodge Ram is a decently priced vehicle, even when used.  Youre also in Texas.  Bitches love trucks in Texas.


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> The worse u treat a woman the more they like u


That will attract broken toxic bittches



gymrat827 said:


> money shouldn't mean shit.....But in our world today...It does
> 
> My wifes friends, 50% are decent looking, 25% great looking, 25% drop dead gorgeous.....
> 
> ...


You missed the key point here. She gets what she wants, yes, but they probably dont treat her like a piece of shit. Sex life probably sucks though. 



motown1002 said:


> Fixed it for ya.....
> 
> Jin hands out candy.  lol



You got candy?! 

Grrr, Jin!!! :: puts hand out:: can I have some candy please?

I'll say this. I'm not gonna date some broke ass dude that, cant get his shit together.  I learned my lesson.  

However.  He doesnt have to have all the money in the world. Hes just have to have his shit together.  Goals.  Humble Alpha. A good personality that I can jive with.  A nice smile and can grow a beard. Can make me laugh, and roast me and handle all of my shit.  

The funny thing is. Most these guys out here, flexing like they got money, but they really dont.  I'm not going to be mislead by materialism.  Materialistic things do not mean anything to me.  I do not long for that type of lifestyle.  I am a, minimalist. I would not be happy with someone always trying to, "impress" strangers... 

But, there are women out there that are controlled by materialistic things and, that's OKAY.  Nothing wrong with that. Those are the women you will attract, bimbos, that cant cook a good meal and live some fantasy instahoe world.  And, that's totally fine. 

I forget what this threads even about.  All I know is. I know what I am attracted too and it's not someone flexing cars, or bragging about how much money they make. 

Also. chivalry is important too. Right 30?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> kinda why  I like them a bit thicker. they seem to handle it better


And that’s why I likes the thick chicks....


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> You got candy?!
> 
> Grrr, Jin!!! :: puts hand out:: can I have some candy please?
> 
> ...



You can have as much candy as you want. 

But. 

Are you seriously cheating on me? With 30!?!?!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 15, 2019)

Look I'm 28 working 55+ hours a week to support a kid as a single father.... I do alright.... but one thing I dont do is try to figure out women. They broke me of that a long time ago.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> Humble Alpha.
> 
> Also. chivalry is important too. Right 30?


Always has worked for me....


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> You can have as much candy as you want.
> 
> But.
> 
> Are you seriously cheating on me? With 30!?!?!


Don’t act like you can blaim her....


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2019)

to answer the original question.  I don't give two flying fuks what attracts women to men. I am who I am. like it or not.


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> You can have as much candy as you want.
> 
> But.
> 
> Are you seriously cheating on me? With 30!?!?!


As much as I want. Dont say that!  I dont wanna get fat. Just a handful.

30 gives me the attention I need. Lmao


Deadhead said:


> Look I'm 28 working 55+ hours a week to support a kid as a single father.... I do alright.... but one thing I dont do is try to figure out women. They broke me of that a long time ago.



Lol. It's pointless. I cant even figure myself out. just find a **** buddy.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> to answer the original question.  I don't give two flying fuks what attracts women to men. I am who I am. like it or not.


Seek that would change if you had no interested parties lol

For my part I have always been told I'm different, and I suppose if judging by my current relationship status(es) that would be a fair assessment.  I've always been laid back, chivalrous, kind of a quiet alpha of sorts.  I despise obnoxiousness from females or males.  Lesbians have either always hated me or have been drawn to me in a friendship sort of manner.

I've almost always attracted women with daddy issues over the years, not something I've targeted by any means but I would guess I have some sort of 'daddy-esque' qualities that women that have suffered a less than ideal relationship with their father find attractive.

I couldn't even begin to guess why my wife was attracted to me, she is way out of my league and I count myself as a very blessed man to have her regardless of anything else.


----------



## Trump (Mar 15, 2019)

So your saying women want guys with 7 figures salaries, nice car, and a big house. **** me I thought it was my boyish good looks, charm and charisma


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> So your saying women want guys with 7 figures salaries, nice car, and a big house. **** me I thought it was my boyish good looks, charm and charisma



Duh dude. The hottest women only want 7 figures and vettes bruh. **** them broke fukboys :32 (20):


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

I’ve been homeless and still had no problem getting girls. I’ve done well financially, didn’t change much in the female department. If you’re relying on money to get you chicks, you’re gonna get those kinda chicks. 

What works for me is how I carry myself. Chin up, as much confidence as I can muster, and act like I’m the baddest mother ****er in the room (I know damn well I’m not, but that’s the look I convey). I do it on purpose, it’s a defense mechanism I learned by going to a high school that felt more like a prison. I can’t tell you why, but that is always the first thing that the kind of women I attract, are attracted to. Once I actually have to talk to them I keep the confidence high and use humor. That’s it. 

If someone likes me for my car, I have no interest. If they didn’t give a shit about me til they hear my salary, I have no interest.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

In all seriousness. If i had 7 figures id saybscrew the vette gimme a lambo


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> In all seriousness. If i had 7 figures id saybscrew the vette gimme a lambo


A vette means nothing. My 65 year old father has one. Seriously, how many times have you seen a straight up douchebag climb out from behind the wheel of one? Just about every time....


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm not sure when SI turned into the politically correct space ... I've always considered it more like a locker room ... where men can talk like men .. and not be ashamed of it ... I can see this is not the case any longer ... when I said nice cars attracted pussy ... I was using the terminology the same way someone would comment a really nice car or truck is a "pussy magnet."

This was not intended to offend German or Jen as women ... I was simply talking as I would if was around the guys ... the statement is true ...


----------



## Trump (Mar 15, 2019)

I just read through this twice to see where you might of offended someone But I can’t see where anyone could of took offence




transcend2007 said:


> I'm not sure when SI turned into the politically correct space ... I've always considered it more like a locker room ... where men can talk like men .. and not be ashamed of it ... I can see this is not the case any longer ... when I said nice cars attracted pussy ... I was using the terminology the same way someone would comment a really nice car or truck is a "pussy magnet."
> 
> This was not intended to offend German or Jen as women ... I was simply talking as I would if was around the guys ... the statement is true ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> I just read through this twice to see where you might of offended someone But I can’t see where anyone could of took offence


I don’t think anyone did. Just opinions....


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Opinions....period...if anyone gets that offended..leave this board!!!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I'm not sure when SI turned into the politically correct space ... I've always considered it more like a locker room ... where men can talk like men .. and not be ashamed of it ... I can see this is not the case any longer ... when I said nice cars attracted pussy ... I was using the terminology the same way someone would comment a really nice car or truck is a "pussy magnet."
> 
> This was not intended to offend German or Jen as women ... I was simply talking as I would if was around the guys ... the statement is true ...



Bro i dont think anyones offended. Its ok to not agree on everything. And for the record i did a little teasing which is perfectly locker room for ya.
My original difference of opinion was that. 
A woman shouldnt be atteacted to you brcause of your car or bank account. If she is i stay by my statement that shes a gold digger.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

Let’s keep it real .. A sick set of abs attracts the ladies .. Not at the moment but when I’m on my Game walking with no shirt on I’ll get 10 numbers from hot ass bitches in a hour.. beat that with your huge quads


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

And **** political correctness. I piss on it ., I’m here for pussy and nothing else


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

Hell to the fuk ya


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Let’s keep it real .. A sick set of abs attracts the ladies .. Not at the moment but when I’m on my Game walking with no shirt on I’ll get 10 numbers from hot ass bitches in a hour.. beat that with your huge quads



I like my huge quads


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> I like my huge quads


It not the quads we wanna lick


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> And **** political correctness. I piss on it ., I’m here for pussy and nothing else


Who you gettin pussy from here?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Who you gettin pussy from here?


I want that pillar of balance I heard he’s got a tight wet one


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 15, 2019)

... in 5 pages no one has stated huge guns (arms) .. chest .... or PP for that matter is what attracts women ... and this is steroid forum ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> ... in 5 pages no one has stated huge guns (arms) .. chest .... or PP for that matter is what attracts women ... and this is steroid forum ...


Is it? Cuz lately all I see is people talking about bitch stuff....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Is it? Cuz lately all I see is people talking about bitch stuff....



I shot tren, mast and gh today :32 (1):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Let’s keep it real .. A sick set of abs attracts the ladies .. Not at the moment but when I’m on my Game walking with no shirt on I’ll get 10 numbers from hot ass bitches in a hour.. beat that with your huge quads




Well...you know I'm an ab chick!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get them back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Trump (Mar 15, 2019)

I just wrestled a bear



Straight30weight said:


> Is it? Cuz lately all I see is people talking about bitch stuff....


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I want that pillar of balance I heard he’s got a tight wet one



That's his ass dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 15, 2019)

A quick look at human evolution, basic biology, etc tells me that women are very much attracted to the biggest dogs in the yard. Not really debatable AFAIC. 

The biggest dog in the yard, for humans, is going to be the guy with the most power, which means financial value + social status = success. Women in general do not date beneath them on the social ladder. They want equals or men who are above them. It makes absolutely no sense for them to settle for any less considering the wide array of choices that they have. Orwell was talking about this stuff a century ago. You're not going to see queens dating bums regardless of how awesome a guy that bum might be. This shit is deeply ingrained in us and I see no point pretending it isn't true (as some women undoubtedly do but hey, actions speak louder than words). 

I have a close female friend, a FWB, who I have known for over a decade. One of those open, honest, hedonistic types. She has told me several times through the years that women are attracted to power and that is why I get laid more today than I ever did in the past despite little change in personality and a downgrade in looks (I was "cute" at 18, difficult to pull off "cute" at 32). 
She said that women can sense a powerful guy. It has nothing to do with what he owns because even poor dudes can rent a Ferrari for the weekend, rent a flash penthouse for a year, etc and look like they've got it made when they don't. It has more to do with the way a guy carries himself, how we interacts with others, who/where he hangs out, very obvious signs of high social status and financial independence. Shit you cannot fake. 
Why would women not be attracted to a guy who takes care of business? She says. Why would they not want a guy who has the luxury of doing whatever he wants regardless of cost? She says. It isn't a case of "gold digging" either. It's a case of - why would you not want to be in the company of someone who is successful? Success is attractive. Power is attractive. Since money is the main way to get both of those things, yes, money itself is also attractive. That is why most people work for it. 

Success > physical appearance > personality in that order. JMO.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Me.......

1. Personality (Normal...)

2. Physical appearance (in shape)

3. Great worker, not a spender

4. Doesn't need constant attention (from me or everyone else on the planet)


Things that I look for and have done really well with.........we've all had not the perfect relationship but I will tell you this..."richness" does nothing for me (just not a bling like person and very private)....don't need the public for anything...other women...go for it!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 15, 2019)

This place has gotten so gay lately.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

lmao....you mean where's the actual training / steroid use talk???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I will tell you this..."richness" does nothing for me (just not a bling like person and very private)....don't need the public for anything...other women...go for it!



I think "richness" has a definition that varies greatly from person to person ... having a million dollar home, nice cars, traveling around the world, and having money in retirement plan - I would not consider "bling" ... they are simply results of hard work, risks taken, good habits, business ownership experience, and taking good advice over decades.

I believe MrRippedZilla clearly stated what is true regardless of different peoples experience or perception ... the great majority of women are attracted to success - money - power as society recognizes these things as extremely important for a high quality of life.


----------



## Supra (Mar 15, 2019)

Our Smell.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I think "richness" has a definition that varies greatly from person to person ... having a million dollar home, nice cars, traveling around the world, and having money in retirement plan - I would not consider "bling" ... they are simply results of hard work, risks taken, good habits, business ownership experience, and taking good advice over decades.
> 
> I believe MrRippedZilla clearly stated what is true regardless of different peoples experience or perception ... the great majority of women are attracted to success - money - power as society recognizes these things as extremely important for a high quality of life.




Lol...I've accomplished my own...so called "richness" then...as it's like everything else different for everyone...

I'm also a very strong woman and don't need security from my partner....I need an equal partner...and life is good....for me!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> A quick look at human evolution, basic biology, etc tells me that women are very much attracted to the biggest dogs in the yard. Not really debatable AFAIC.
> 
> The biggest dog in the yard, for humans, is going to be the guy with the most power, which means financial value + social status = success. Women in general do not date beneath them on the social ladder. They want equals or men who are above them. It makes absolutely no sense for them to settle for any less considering the wide array of choices that they have. Orwell was talking about this stuff a century ago. You're not going to see queens dating bums regardless of how awesome a guy that bum might be. This shit is deeply ingrained in us and I see no point pretending it isn't true (as some women undoubtedly do but hey, actions speak louder than words).
> 
> ...



You're only 32....?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lmao....you mean where's the actual training / steroid use talk???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Technically my post about low standards is about when I blast tren. Got a habit of putting my dick in things with that shit. It's not good


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Technically my post about low standards is about when I blast tren. Got a habit of putting my dick in things with that shit. It's not good



Very true....you covered that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2019)

Ok, ok.  I will say it.  Women are attracted to me because of my big PP.  lol  :32 (15):  You guys are so needy.


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> ... in 5 pages no one has stated huge guns (arms) .. chest .... or PP for that matter is what attracts women ... and this is steroid forum ...



Ahh.. yes. Physical attraction..

Must be jacked. 

Big back, nice round shoulders, big arms, thick chest, and quads. I dont want no stick legged dork.  Must be able to grow a beard and rock a flannel everyday.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> Ahh.. yes. Physical attraction..
> 
> Must be jacked.
> 
> Big back, nice round shoulders, big arms, thick chest, and quads. I dont want no stick legged dork.  Must be able to grow a beard and rock a flannel everyday.



Damn, I'm out ... my darn chicken legs (plus that and I'm like 100 years old) ... lol


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This place has gotten so gay lately.



You're of the gay


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Damn, I'm out ... my darn chicken legs (plus that and I'm like 100 years old) ... lol



Yeah. Cant be a fossil


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 15, 2019)

automatondan said:


> You're only 32....?


I'm aware that I sound old as **** on the board but yes, "only" 32


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm aware that I sound old as **** on the board but yes, "only" 32



No......smart as FUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Lol...I've accomplished my own...so called "richness" then...as it's like everything else different for everyone...
> 
> I'm also a very strong woman and don't need security from my partner....I need an equal partner...and life is good....for me!



The hell with that! I want a rich woman to take care of me.  I wanna quit work & loaf! 

Kidding... kinda... well, not really


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

DF said:


> The hell with that! I want a rich woman to take care of me.  I wanna quit work & loaf!
> 
> Kidding... kinda... well, not really




Ok dear....didn't you marry the wrong one????????????????????????????? LOL (kidding)


----------



## DF (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Ok dear....didn't you marry the wrong one????????????????????????????? LOL (kidding)



The first wife YES!!! Very much so a huge error on my part.

My wife works as a real estate agent & she has done very well.  A few more million dollar listings & I’ll be a kept man. :32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

DF said:


> The first wife YES!!! Very much so a huge error on my part.
> 
> My wife works as a real estate agent & she has done very well.  A few more million dollar listings & I’ll be a kept man. :32 (19):



Woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo do it! I'm telling you...owing property and then selling at the proper time...is a damn good retirement fund!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

men should stop caring about attracting women...Todays women arent worth it...no offence to the females here..Bunch of golddiggers looking to get taken care of...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

you see fat ugly rich guys with beautiful girls all the time...Gold diggers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

if women didnt come with vaginas i wouldnt even talk to them


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> men should stop caring about attracting women...Todays women arent worth it...no offence to the females here..Bunch of golddiggers looking to get taken care of...



hahahahaha...you know damn well I'm never offended by your posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> hahahahaha...you know damn well I'm never offended by your posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats cause your not a idiot..freedom of speech is a great thing..plus im being honest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

women have proved time and time again they are not to be trusted..They are opportunists at its finest..Use them as a tool boys similar to the hammer..When u need the hammer u go into the tool box and get it..once your done put it back


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you see fat ugly rich guys with beautiful girls all the time...Gold diggers



Sure it's the same with the fat ugly rich women.......................lucky bitches!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Sure it's the same with the fat ugly rich women.......................lucky bitches!!!!


difference there is the lady with the ugly fat guy will feel no shame ...On the other hand the good looking guy with the ugly fat rich lady will be embarrassed every second of every day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

im extremely happy my 12k post was used making fun of females


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> difference there is the lady with the ugly fat guy will feel no shame ...On the other hand the good looking guy with the ugly fat rich lady will be embarrassed every second of every day



lmfao...maybe the money would make up for that!!!

and, I could never touch the fat ugly guy...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lmfao...maybe the money would make up for that!!!


it does but no man can feel like a true man in that situation while the female in the same situation will feel like a winner


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> it does but no man can feel like a true man in that situation while the female in the same situation will feel like a winner



True that unless they are a bisexual guy and have a hot dude on the side....just sayin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

the world is to truly blame for what attract a female...The first question a father asks a date that came to pick up his daughter is what does he do for a living..Right there its about money ...He doesnt ask are u a druggie that will beat and cheat on my daughter ...no no he wants to know about the pocket...That there is the root to the problem


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> True that unless they are a bisexual guy and have a hot dude on the side....just sayin


why does he have to be bi lol why cant he have a hot ass girl on the side? Which is always the case by the way  when u are with a ugly rich girl


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> why does he have to be bi lol why cant he have a hot ass girl on the side? Which is always the case by the way  when u are with a ugly rich girl



Well hell................I guess that can work both ways....chicks can have a hot dude on the side also...........fuuuck...it's starting to sound like the life to have eh????????


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2019)

There never was and there will NEVER be a such thing is a bi-sexual guy/man/dude/male...  once one of those 4 i just listed touches a cock its game over and officially and forever known as a GAY


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> There never was and there will NEVER be a such thing is a bi-sexual guy/man/dude/male...  once one of those 4 i just listed touches a cock its game over and officially and forever known as a GAY



Watch it, there might be a few on here.....................never know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Watch it, there might be a few on here.....................never know!!!!!!!!!!!


not a few jenner theres alot..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> There never was and there will NEVER be a such thing is a bi-sexual guy/man/dude/male...  once one of those 4 i just listed touches a cock its game over and officially and forever known as a GAY


when yaya speaks SI listens


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Watch it, there might be a few on here.....................never know!!!!!!!!!!!



Theres a gays everywhere 
Known and closet. It's a part of life and its whatever but no such guy is truly bi sexual .. if he bangs girls who look like dudes and actual dudes then hes just gay.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Theres a gays everywhere
> Known and closet. It's a part of life and its whatever but no such guy is truly bi sexual .. if he bangs girls who look like dudes and actual dudes then hes just gay.



What if it's true hot women and hot dudes he fuuucks...best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> What if it's true hot women and hot dudes he fuuucks...best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


might as well get a tranny ...save yourself some time...Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

*What attracts trannies to men?*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2019)

new topic^^^^


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> might as well get a tranny ...save yourself some time...Kill two birds with one stone



This had me rolling :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> might as well get a tranny ...save yourself some time...Kill two birds with one stone



Now we're getting somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Always good to save some cash!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> *What attracts trannies to men?*



What I really trip on is the male that needs to turn into a woman but is only attracted to woman.....so they are no longer heterosexual...they are homo...????


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> What if it's true hot women and hot dudes he fuuucks...best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gay totally 100% gay


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> What I really trip on is the male that needs to turn into a woman but is only attracted to woman.....so they are no longer heterosexual...they are homo...????



One of my coworkers used to work security at a neuclear plant close by. It isnt your normal rent a cop. All ex military guys. Carry ar15's, serious shit.
Anywho one of his guys was a beast. 6'2 no fat on him 230 lbs. Married to a pageant winner. Hensaid the dude went tranny got implants and stayed married because he wanted to be a woman but still liked girls. Wtf?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> *What attracts trannies to men?*



Why do the lesbos who cut there hair and dress like men to the point that they actually are pretty much men even called lesbos in the first place. They want bulldykes which is essentially a woman pretending to be a man. Makes no sense. I think it's more of a chemical imbalance
.just be a ugly female and fuk a fat man..same difference


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> One of my coworkers used to work security at a neuclear plant close by. It isnt your normal rent a cop. All ex military guys. Carry ar15's, serious shit.
> Anywho one of his guys was a beast. 6'2 no fat on him 230 lbs. Married to a pageant winner. Hensaid the dude went tranny got implants and stayed married because he wanted to be a woman but still liked girls. Wtf?



lol....there's a movie about that I watched...can't remember the damn name but that was the same deal.......was a man forever and married forever...decided he couldn't wait any longer and talked with the wife about it and she was ok with it and they stayed together...in my opinion...it's more in having a great companionship that keeps married folks in that type of situation together.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> I'll say this. I'm not gonna date some broke ass dude that, cant get his shit together.  I learned my lesson.
> 
> However.  He doesnt have to have all the money in the world. Hes just have to have his shit together.  Goals.  Humble Alpha. A good personality that I can jive with.  A nice smile and can grow a beard. Can make me laugh, and roast me and handle all of my shit.



Map you’re saying “humor and security”, right?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 15, 2019)

I think it's more about security than success..


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Map you’re saying “humor and security”, right?



Yes. It's a lot to ask for these days lmao


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lol....there's a movie about that I watched...can't remember the damn name but that was the same deal.......was a man forever and married forever...decided he couldn't wait any longer and talked with the wife about it and she was ok with it and they stayed together...in my opinion...it's more in having a great companionship that keeps married folks in that type of situation together.



Companionship!!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 16, 2019)

Eleven pages and 125 posts on the age old question what attracts women to men.  Never gonna definitively answer that question fellas, and the why to that is actually very simple.  Because everybody is different. Sure, some very broad categories can be listed but ask you break it further and further down each and every female is going to be different and have different preferences.  Ask 10 guys on this board something as simple as what do you notice first on a woman and you'll get 10 different answers. (OK, let's eliminate tits and ass as answers then ask the question). But you get the point.  The answer to what do you do about this is simple too.  Seeker stated it.  Be yourself.  Don't like the class of women attracted to you? Be a better you.  Improve yourself.  It's not rocket science, but if you lump women together as one unit and try to figure out what attracts them as a whole you're fighting a losing battle.  Again, each one is different in what attracts them to a man at some and usually more than one level.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2019)

My Big PP!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 16, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Eleven pages and 125 posts on the age old question what attracts women to men.  Never gonna definitively answer that question fellas, and the why to that is actually very simple.  Because everybody is different. Sure, some very broad categories can be listed but ask you break it further and further down each and every female is going to be different and have different preferences.  Ask 10 guys on this board something as simple as what do you notice first on a woman and you'll get 10 different answers. (OK, let's eliminate tits and ass as answers then ask the question). But you get the point.  The answer to what do you do about this is simple too.  Seeker stated it.  Be yourself.  Don't like the class of women attracted to you? Be a better you.  Improve yourself.  It's not rocket science, but if you lump women together as one unit and try to figure out what attracts them as a whole you're fighting a losing battle.  Again, each one is different in what attracts them to a man at some and usually more than one level.



You are dead on correct my friend, but I do believe there is one thing that men can agree on, goddamn it, women are complicated! lol


----------



## ccpro (Mar 16, 2019)

What kind of woman???  One you want to nail or one you want to marry?  Obviously money doesn't hurt, I'm not loaded so I can't attest to how much $$ makes a difference but I have certainly seen it plenty.  Looks, yes...but I feel a great sense of humor will carry a guy far.  You make woman laugh and you have her!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 16, 2019)

How about just be a “normal “ human being...it works!


----------



## Grego (Mar 16, 2019)

Popeye said it best, women is fickle. The answer to the question is as veried as the women you desire attention from but generally speaking woman want you to act like a man, not a cave man and definitely not a child


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Yaya said:


> The worse u treat a woman the more they like u


this should be a sticky


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Supra said:


> Our Smell.


my balls ...They love it


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 16, 2019)

what confuses me is why where the poop comes out is so magnetic


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> this should be a sticky



I’d have to see a pic of yaya before I can answer this...lol


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 16, 2019)

Answer is simple:

Be very ****in attractive.

Add intelligence, money, and a great personality. Charisma is a must.

You can have any woman you want.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have given this question (how do men attract women) additional thought ... plus many here have added excellent points ... 

What attracts women when they are younger 18 - 25 may be substantially different than what attracts women later in life 30+ ...

It is far more likely a less experienced and younger woman would be attracted to the bad boy ... or more attractive male ... while a woman 30 - 35 - 40+ who been on her own for a period of time understand "exactly" how important money is in real life ... although the more experienced woman also appreciate physical attraction no longer rates it as highly as younger woman ... things such as compatibility / temperament / sense of humor all also likely become far more important ....


----------



## ccpro (Mar 17, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> How about just be a “normal “ human being...it works!


Sorry to hear that Jenn, I've never tried to be normal in my life!...lol


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 17, 2019)

Her brain with how you present your self, Just be her fantasy lover and know how to masturbate her fantasy world, It's how you make your move one step ahead of hers, keeping her Intrigued, women like Mystery men and it doesn't matter how you look If you know how to tickle her head.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 17, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I have given this question (how do men attract women) additional thought ... plus many here have added excellent points ...
> 
> What attracts women when they are younger 18 - 25 may be substantially different than what attracts women later in life 30+ ...
> 
> It is far more likely a less experienced and younger woman would be attracted to the bad boy ... or more attractive male ... while a woman 30 - 35 - 40+ who been on her own for a period of time understand "exactly" how important money is in real life ... although the more experienced woman also appreciate physical attraction no longer rates it as highly as younger woman ... things such as compatibility / temperament / sense of humor all also likely become far more important ....



Ah, my mistake. I never went past 27 years old.

And my wife is 25. So I won't be any help lol


----------

